

Ask HN: How does a foreign company get a Federal Tax ID? - marcamillion

I am trying to setup a bank account and such, in the US, but my company is registered in Jamaica. How do I get a federal tax ID, EIN or SSN (or any combination of the above) ? Do I have to register the company in the US to be able to get those or can I do it some other way?
======
pseingatl
File an IRS W-9 form, you can do it over the phone by calling the 800 number.
Tell them you expect to have a U.S. tax liability and that's why you need the
number.

~~~
marcamillion
Looking at the W-9 form now, it says that I need a TIN (or SSN).

Won't they ask me for a SSN over the phone? I don't have one that allows me to
work in the US.

------
cperciva
Are you sure you need a US tax ID? When I set up a bank account with Harris
Bank, they sent me a US tax form and I just crossed out the relevant sections
and wrote "Canadian resident", and they were satisfied with that.

Of course, many banks, like many Americans, are probably not aware that there
is a world outside of the US -- but the solution there is to find a better
bank. :-)

~~~
marcamillion
It's not so much just the banks. So far SVB sounds promising...am also
investigating other banks.

But I just reached out to Braintree and they plainly told me I had to have a
US Bank account + Federal Tax ID.

So I am trying to do a little research.

Plus...businesses in general tend to ask for that...so I would rather have it
and not need it than need it and not have it.

~~~
jacquesm
Beware that you don't get classed as having a US business presence, that could
cost you dearly.

~~~
marcamillion
I was thinking about that.

If I file a W-9, I will have to pay taxes in the US...won't I? I want to pay
taxes in Jamaica, not the US.

How do I achieve that?

